# Waking Up in a Another Bed



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:

[attachment=0:34s11dz9]Waking Up In Another Bed.jpg[/attachment:34s11dz9]

//dog// //dog//


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I am going to go with the little runs the place. LOL!!


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Thats funny!


----------



## Riley Dabling (Jan 2, 2011)

Photo of the year.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I had a similar scene in my garage last week; my 120 lb lab and my 3 lb cat with their own beds:


----------

